# FREE Testing LUMA LED Grow Lights from Geyapex Technolgy



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello everyone, this is Robin from Geyapex Technology, recently we're to launch our newest LUMA series cob led grow lights, and before that, we hope to work with some professional growers to help us test our lights and help people know our lights better, so anyone who ever posted professional and objective grow journals or testing videos, and would like to spend time and energy on testing our lights, please don't hesitate to contact us, my email is [email protected].

Currently the available giveaway are LM-B4, LM-P4 and LM-P6, the rated configuration is full spectrum citizen clu048-1212 cobs and meanwell HLG-240H-C driver. of course we also have cxa/cxb 3070 and cxa/cxb 3590 which will be charged.

Are you willing to work with us to find out the best grow lighting solution?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ill hang the lm-b4 in a 2x4.


----------



## VegasWinner (Jul 19, 2017)

nice lights


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice. Like to try the LM-P4 in a 2'by by 3'
.Thanks for the chance @Geyapex Technology


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 21, 2017)

i would be willing to try one of the 4's in a 2' x 2' box.


----------



## Crash_420 (Jul 21, 2017)

Id like to try the lm-p6 in a 2.5x2.5x5 or the lm-p9 in my 5x5x7


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 22, 2017)

Ive got an empty 4x4x6 @ the moment that could test them.


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 22, 2017)

Well, I don't qualify, but I'd love to see the LM-B4 in action.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a 2x4x5 and 3x3x4 tents. I am vegging and flowering right now, will also be doing some breeding. Would love to test one of your lights. Check out my grow journal. I also emailed you. I would be willing to daily video journals to be posted also. I have been a member of RIU since 2013.


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 23, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I have a 2x4x5 and 3x3x4 tents. I am vegging and flowering right now, will also be doing some breeding. Would love to test one of your lights. Check out my grow journal. I also emailed you. I would be willing to daily video journals to be posted also. I have been a member of RIU since 2013.


Sounds like a nice setup. I've got my 4x2x5 just starting flower and a 2x2x5 that's currently being used for clones - got a really nice cut of Pineapple Chunk that I don't want to let go of 

The LM-P4 looks like it'd be the perfect size for vegging in a 3x3 or flowering over a 2x2. I think that the LM-P6 would be your best bet to flower in a 3x3 though.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2017)

ZeroTrousers said:


> Sounds like a nice setup. I've got my 4x2x5 just starting flower and a 2x2x5 that's currently being used for clones - got a really nice cut of Pineapple Chunk that I don't want to let go of
> 
> The LM-P4 looks like it'd be the perfect size for vegging in a 3x3 or flowering over a 2x2. I think that the LM-P6 would be your best bet to flower in a 3x3 though.


I have a few pineapple chunk fems and two auto seeds. I was gonna do them first. But the first pineapple express at the time was my favorite strain that I've grown out. It hit on all cylinders, taste, smell, bag appeal, colors, and high. And yielded excellent.

This was about 4 years ago roughly.
Pineapple Express version 1.
  

But I NVR win anything. And I have about as much chance as to testing one of these as do winning the lottery.


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 23, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I have a few pineapple chunk fems and two auto seeds. I was gonna do them first. But the first pineapple express at the time was my favorite strain that I've grown out. It hit on all cylinders, taste, smell, bag appeal, colors, and high. And yielded excellent.
> 
> This was about 4 years ago roughly.
> Pineapple Express version 1.
> ...


Ditto here; I've done a few grow logs previously, but as i'm somewhat new on this forum (mostly reddit) and the fact that I lost most of my pics and logs when my hard drive ate it last year very likely disqualifies me - I mean, no point in posting a bits and pieces of a log.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 25, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> View attachment 3984117 View attachment 3984118



Looking very nice. I really want to see the results, especially how it compares to some of the pricey custom COB rigs like mine


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2017)

The lights in the link look way different. They say they are solo series.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 25, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> The lights in the link look way different. They say they are solo series.


We still haven't updated our website, we're making documents for LUMA led grow lights


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> We still haven't updated our website, we're making documents for LUMA led grow lights


Ok well send me one out so I can get started. I'm running a 2x4x5 tent almost ready to switch to flower. I spoke to you in an email. Gave you a link for my grow. Lets see what they can do for flowering my pineapple express version 2. One topped with over 40 tops and one im mainlining for either 8 or 16 mains. Havent decides yet.


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 25, 2017)

Well, in case you need another tester for one of the LM-P4 units in a 2x2x5, here's the best of the best from my last 2 grows


Dark Devil Auto @ day 43

http://imgur.com/a/bHwaL

Dark Devil Auto @ day 62

http://imgur.com/a/dJ4Qx

Dark Devil Auto @ day 71

http://imgur.com/a/jnqU1

Harvest - 189 grams out of a 2x2 under 240ish watts of Blurple LEDs

http://imgur.com/a/yaRcV

I had weekly pics, but again, HDD crash and making space on my phone... 


I've got some Pineapple Express Auto from G13 that i'd love to run as a test. And if not, I wish everyone else the best of luck with the tests.


----------



## kit10 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have 60*60*140cm mammoth tent going to waste at the moment as the ballast died last week and I can't afford to replace it right now. I'd love to give one of the 4s a go but I am by no means a professional. My journal is hand written in a notebook, just for me but I'd be more than happy to work with you in a professional capacity, should the Geyapex Technology fairy deem me worthy. Most likely not but a girl can dream!

I have a second tent (same size) with a HID kit, but my overall goal is to have leds in both. Pick me and if all goes well, I'll definitely be buying another set! The seeds I have waiting to pop are Plemon and Dippy Ellsey from Breeders Boutique, and Royal Skunk and Special Queen from Royal Queen Seeds.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 26, 2017)

@Geyapex Technology I'm glad that you made this far since we talk to the emails almost 18mths ago.. Then you were for me just another one chinese company claiming to be the STUFF,but now I see you mean buisness real buisness..I wish you all the luck and hell maybe if I had choose your led then over that one I bought,maybee I would still grow with it.. Much Support from Croatia!


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 26, 2017)

These guys are going at least in my book on some advanced led/amare type of led cobs plus blurple,And if they continue to use real deal chips I wish them bright future coz its 2x cheaper even with customs than mentioned companies..


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 26, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> @Geyapex Technology I'm glad that you made this far since we talk to the emails almost 18mths ago.. Then you were for me just another one chinese company claiming to be the STUFF,but now I see you mean buisness real buisness..I wish you all the luck and hell maybe if I had choose your led then over that one I bought,maybee I would still grow with it.. Much Support from Croatia!


Thanks so much for your support, we really apprecriate it


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm going to test the LM-P6. You have to pay for shipping. It's 120 bucks for shipping. That's what I was told in an email. That way high for shipping. I asked if it could be shipped cod. Cuz I'm not giving someone my card number


----------



## kit10 (Jul 26, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> It's 120 bucks for shipping


Seriously!?!?!? Fawwwwwwk. I'd expect Tom Hardy wearing nothing but a thong to personally hand deliver it to me for that price! I'd gladly pay it too


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 26, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I'm going to test the LM-P6. You have to pay for shipping. It's 120 bucks for shipping. That's what I was told in an email. That way high for shipping. I asked if it could be shipped cod. Cuz I'm not giving someone my card number


If we ship the lights by UPS COD, then the shipping cost will be higher by 60-80%, we accept TT and PayPal payment


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> If we ship the lights by UPS COD, then the shipping cost will be higher by 60-80%, we accept TT and PayPal payment


Can you email more pictures of the actual light, and maybe inside it. Like of the heat sinks and whatnot. I'm definitely interested in the LM-P6


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

Or just post them on here


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

Then we can discuss shipment


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> If we ship the lights by UPS COD, then the shipping cost will be higher by 60-80%, we accept TT and PayPal payment


I have PayPal. Hit me back with invoice.

Thanks again. Good way to get your name out there. 

I'm excited to test one out.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have PayPal. Hit me back with invoice.
> 
> Thanks again. Good way to get your name out there.
> 
> I'm excited to test one out.


@whitebb2727 Which are you testing


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> @whitebb2727 Which are you testing


The lm-b4. Should work great in my cab.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> If we ship the lights by UPS COD, then the shipping cost will be higher by 60-80%, we accept TT and PayPal payment


I don't think cod is more expensive.

When will you send invoice? 

Where are you located?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

I would like to see a picture of the light you want us to test. The lights you have on your webpage are from topshelflight 
You're calling them solo series. And you said those are old lights and you haven't updated your webpage. But I'd like to know what power supplies are in them, inside pic of the heatsinks and stuff. I don't wanna test a light that is inferior. If you want us to test them that's stuff we need to know. True wall watts drawl? Voltage? We are trying to test your stuff and get your name out there. But you're making it very difficult. And it's not looking good for you and your product. I'm not trying to be a dick. But atleast respond to an email and or post. Already your customer relations are shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2017)

what are the demension of the lmp4 and the lmb4.......got a nice closet


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't think cod is more expensive.
> 
> When will you send invoice?
> 
> Where are you located?


We're located in China, the samples will be ready before August 10th, we will send invoice once we confirm the certain testers, now we're looking for 5 testers for LUMA grow lights.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 27, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I would like to see a picture of the light you want us to test. The lights you have on your webpage are from topshelflightView attachment 3984991 View attachment 3984993
> You're calling them solo series. And you said those are old lights and you haven't updated your webpage. But I'd like to know what power supplies are in them, inside pic of the heatsinks and stuff. I don't wanna test a light that is inferior. If you want us to test them that's stuff we need to know. True wall watts drawl? Voltage? We are trying to test your stuff and get your name out there. But you're making it very difficult. And it's not looking good for you and your product. I'm not trying to be a dick. But atleast respond to an email and or post. Already your customer relations are shit.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 27, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> what are the demension of the lmp4 and the lmb4.......got a nice closet


Thanks for your question:
*Model Size Real power draw Lighting Coverage Driver Beam Angle Dimmable
LM-B4 35.4''x 5.5'' x3.5'' 220w 4'x2' MeanWell HLG-240H-C 90/160 Yes
LM-P4 18.1''x 18.1'' x3.5'' 220w 4'x4' MeanWell HLG-240H-C 90/160 Yes
LM-P6 21.7''x 14.2'' x3.3'' 350w 4'x3' Geyapex 90/160 No
LM-P9 21.7''x 21.7'' x3.3'' 550w 4'x4' Geyapex 90/160 No*


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you very much. Send an invoice from paypal. I emailed you, we spoke in email. Send an invoice for the LM-P6


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 27, 2017)

That's a very nice driver and LED combo for the P4. Let me know if you need more testers.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 27, 2017)

ZeroTrousers said:


> That's a very nice driver and LED combo for the P4. Let me know if you need more testers.


Yes, we're looking for 5 testers for LUMA before September, please share with us any of your grow journals or testing videos, thanks


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 28, 2017)

Some of you guys are real f up in the head in here.. Dude sends me pm,ask me my opinion amd then goes after me like I was salesman of geyapex.

of you are not fake @Geyapex Technology please tell people whats up with you and top shelf lights company from US..


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Some of you guys are real f up in the head in here.. Dude sends me pm,ask me my opinion amd then goes after me like I was salesman of geyapex.
> 
> of you are not fake @Geyapex Technology please tell people whats up with you and top shelf lights company from US..


Dude you pushed it like you were a fukn salesmen for them. I told you I was good. I asked you fukn opinion. I emailed topshelflight.com they didn't have one nice thing to say. And the reason. I posted in here again was bc I wanted to see his invoice. I have no plans in sending money to someone like that. Whether he's legit or not. They shady business practices that's all I needed to hear. So take you chump ass elsewhere. 

The email from topshelflight.com.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

All I was doing was lookn out for fellow growers on here. Bc I didn't wanna see some lose money. And your pm me telling me send him money, send him money. Like you're workn commission for his ass. Now kick rocks dude.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 30, 2017)

f u dumbass..I only said to you that you send him thru paypal.. So you cant get scammed.. And I wrote you that.. So how was I pushing them?? When I advise you how to not get scammed..How complicated is that for your brain to understand?? And you came to me for advice.. I bet you are in your fckn teen years still.. Go and check your head boi!!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> f u dumbass..I only said to you that you send him thru paypal.. So you cant get scammed.. And I wrote you that.. So how was I pushing them?? When I advise you how to not get scammed..How complicated is that for your brain to understand?? And you came to me for advice.. I bet you are in your fckn teen years still.. Go and check your head boi!!


Dude fuck you. I told i wasn't interested. And you kept messaging me. No shit on paypal. Jesus Christ everyone knows that. And if it didn't go through you have money tied up in PayPal for weeks. I got boi you fukn schmuck. It's good thing you punk ass is over seas. Bc with a fukn mouth like that you wouldn't make it in the states a month before you had your ass handed to you. Don't you got some stick houses to build over there.... or something and leave the real growing to the people who know how to do it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

And there pappy you fuk with me and Id put your old wrinkled ass in the hospital.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 30, 2017)

Another web warrior.. lol!!
thank's for making me laugh!! 
you have comedian genes..


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Another web warrior.. lol!!
> thank's for making me laugh!!
> you have comedian genes..


I'm definitely not a web warrior. The only thing stopping you from a grade A ass whooping is air, common sense, and little bit of water. So get your old ass up. Go out build you raft. Come to the land of opportunity. And get your ass whipped. I'll give you my personal address as soon as you hit land. If not shut the fuk up. You're doing the samething you did in my messages. On and on and on. Like the energizer bunny.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jul 30, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I'm definitely not a web warrior. The only thing stopping you from a grade A ass whooping is air, common sense, and little bit of water. So get your old ass up. Go out build you raft. Come to the land of opportunity. And get your ass whipped. I'll give you my personal address as soon as you hit land. If not shut the fuk up. You're doing the samething you did in my messages. On and on and on. Like the energizer bunny.


He is a Croatian piece of shit who probably works at a resort Kissing Americans asses. he certainly isn't growing good weed. you can tell by how angry he is.


----------



## Danthegrowinman77 (Jul 30, 2017)

I'd like to try out any of them


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 30, 2017)

@Geyapex Technology I emailed the email you listed in the original post, but haven't heard back.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't think cod is more expensive.
> 
> When will you send invoice?
> 
> Where are you located?


PayPal request just sent, please provide the shipping address as well as your phone number which is needed by courier, thanks


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 30, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> @Geyapex Technology I emailed the email you listed in the original post, but haven't heard back.


Please provide your paypal email so that we can send you invoice for payment, thanks 
You want to test LM-P4 right?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 30, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> PayPal request just sent, please provide the shipping address as well as your phone number which is needed by courier, thanks


How long to ship?


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 30, 2017)

Think you should have been up front from the beginning. I honestly would not have even replied knowing that you expected money for shipping wich is absurd. A give away is a give away no strings attached or at least there shouldnt be. But since we are dealing with a Chinese company and a (soon to be failing one) I guess we couldnt really expect more. Others may be impressed I however am not as to me this is very typical for Chinese businesses wich is why I am reluctant to buy from them and you should be too. For the pennies it costs to manufacture these systems they should give them away free to everyone who has been willing to (test) their bullshit. Nice marketing scheme. Fuck your 120 bucks to ship or whatever it costs. There is a sucker born every day and Im not the one. Enjoy your cheap chinese crap.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> How long to ship?


We need one day to finish the production and arrange shipment, we need transfer the light to HongKong airport for DHL to pick up which will last 3-4 days, then DHL will deliver the light to you which will take about 4-6 days, so you're supposed to receive the light within about 7-9 days


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

Man I was trying to be nice and let everyone know the stuff he is posting isn't his. Not his lights, not his charts. Not his griw videos. He'll the grow videos he has pisted is from another company and different lights. And using as his own. The company said they have told them repeatedly not to use their shit. I even posted the email.


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 30, 2017)

Ship me 15 of them for 120 bucks. For bulk shipping from China it cost pennies to send them. So I want 15 and so does every asshole here that thinks you and your company isnt bullshit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 30, 2017)

Meh. Meanwell drivers and meanwell drivers and citizen cobs are citizen cobs.

I mean if its not the exact described product charges can be disputed. 



Geyapex Technology said:


> We need one day to finish the production and arrange shipment, we need transfer the light to HongKong airport for DHL to pick up which will last 3-4 days, then DHL will deliver the light to you which will take about 4-6 days, so you're supposed to receive the light within about 7-9 days


Does that cover customs duties and taxes?


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 30, 2017)

Rollitup should have their thumb on this shit. This is absurd. Free is free in the U.S.A PARTNER NOT GOUGE YOU ON SHIPPING. I CAN PROTECT MYSELF BY NOT GIVING YOU ANY INFO . Good luck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 30, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> Ship me 15 of them for 120 bucks. For bulk shipping from China it cost pennies to send them. So I want 15 and so does every asshole here that thinks you and your company isnt bullshit.


Why so hostile? 

I know it can be costly to ship that stuff. I've seen the prices for the guy that sells cobs and drivers. The shipping on a few cobs is like 30-40 bucks. 

I get the complaints. We don't know the whole story. Top shelf may have stepped away from geyapex leaving them holding the ball on tooling charges or anything.

I'm going to hold judgement and see.

I can't buy the parts for that.


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 30, 2017)

Sick of overseas companies bendind everyone over a barrel especially the United States. You sure could buy the parts and manufacture them just as cheap or cheaper if you bought the components from a friend or sister company in bulk at a steep discount like these fuckers. Thats why. And this is IN IT TO WIN IT NOT PAY FOR SHIPPING. 


whitebb2727 said:


> Why so hostile?
> 
> I know it can be costly to ship that stuff. I've seen the prices for the guy that sells cobs and drivers. The shipping on a few cobs is like 30-40 bucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Meh. Meanwell drivers and meanwell drivers and citizen cobs are citizen cobs.
> 
> I mean if its not the exact described product charges can be disputed.
> 
> ...


It's not including customs duty and tax, normally we will declare low value to help people save tax and duty, but as the package will be around 6.4lbs, so we plan to declare it at 100usd, hope that's ok for you.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

Are you gonna send them money? @whitebb2727


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 30, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> Sick of overseas companies bendind everyone over a barrel especially the United States. You sure could buy the parts and manufacture them just as cheap or cheaper if you bought the components from a friend or sister company in bulk at a steep discount like these fuckers. Thats why. And this is IN IT TO WIN IT NOT PAY FOR SHIPPING.


I don't want to buy in bulk. I grow a few plants for personal smoke do to it not being legal here


I don't have a reason or want to order in bulk. The cobs would cost 100 bucks.

Do you boycott places like Wal-Mart or dollar store? I mean those type stores hurt worse.


Geyapex Technology said:


> It's not including customs duty and tax, normally we will declare low value to help people save tax and duty, but as the package will be around 6.4lbs, so we plan to declare it at 100usd, hope that's ok for you.


Then send the whole unit cod. Its not 60-80% more. I looked it up. They pay the duties and taxes up front and then charge me. Might as well just pay it all in one lick.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't want to buy in bulk. I grow a few plants for personal smoke do to it not being legal here
> 
> 
> I don't have a reason or want to order in bulk. The cobs would cost 100 bucks.
> ...


please provide your UPS account or other courier account so that we can arrange shipment, thanks


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 30, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> please provide your UPS account or other courier account so that we can arrange shipment, thanks


Thank you.

Ill send it from my email.


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 30, 2017)

K guys. As someone who actually works with shippers as party of my job, y'all need to chill. Sending anything over about 200g or ½lb from China is pretty spendy because of the way shipping is calculated. Namely the fact that it swings the wrong way on 'chargeable weight' - it cubes out. 

$100+ isn't really that unreasonable for courier services like DHL for a medium size box weighing about 7-10lbs from mainland China. 

To put that in perspective, I paid about $40 US to have 4 pin heatsinks and 2 drivers sent from California. 


The real issue is one of risk - Geyapex doesn't want to send out fixtures worth a few hundred commercially *and* pick up the shipping cost because they have no guarantee that anyone will actually review their product - because there's literally nothing preventing one of us from simply accepting the lights and doing nothing with it. 

I for one would love to get a free light in exchange for a product review - but it's also completely reasonable for Geyapex to want us to cover shipping. 

Personally? I'd be willing to pay around $50 Canadian towards shipping with the express understanding that I'd update a grow log 2-3 times a week. 

That'd feel like a fair deal to me. But I'm not you guys and I'm definitely not Geyapex - so each person here who wants to throw their hat in the ring needs to decide if it's worth it to them instead of attacking others or Geyapex. Resorting to personal attacks and name-calling is beneath this community.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 30, 2017)

Geyapex Technology said:


> please provide your UPS account or other courier account so that we can arrange shipment, thanks


Unmarked box would be nice. On the declaration or label light or shop livht will be fine if it has to be on there.


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 30, 2017)

ZeroTrousers said:


> K guys. As someone who actually works with shippers as party of my job, y'all need to chill. Sending anything over about 200g or ½lb from China is pretty spendy because of the way shipping is calculated. Namely the fact that it swings the wrong way on 'chargeable weight' - it cubes out.
> 
> $100+ isn't really that unreasonable for courier services like DHL for a medium size box weighing about 7-10lbs from mainland China.
> 
> ...


really touched...thank you...


----------



## Geyapex Technology (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't want to buy in bulk. I grow a few plants for personal smoke do to it not being legal here
> 
> 
> I don't have a reason or want to order in bulk. The cobs would cost 100 bucks.
> ...


Yes, I do not shop walmart or the dollar store I agree. Of course you dont want to buy in bulk, neither do I but if you were able to like this company does you could assemble and ship bales of these things for nothing. I do get stuck buying foreign sometimes but not unless there are no u.s made options.


----------



## ZeroTrousers (Jul 31, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> Yes, I do not shop walmart or the dollar store I agree. Of course you dont want to buy in bulk, neither do I but if you were able to like this company does you could assemble and ship bales of these things for nothing. I do get stuck buying foreign sometimes but not unless there are no u.s made options.


Try finding COB lighting that isn't made out of parts from China or Taiwan. Heatsinks are mostly made there, COBs are made there, most drivers are made there too. With very few exceptions, your "Made in USA" lights are more like "Assembled in USA". 

The trick of the matter is buying from reputable companies that don't use modern-day slave labor (lookin at you Wal-Mart).


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 31, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> He is a Croatian piece of shit who probably works at a resort Kissing Americans asses. he certainly isn't growing good weed. you can tell by how angry he is.


ohh you found your self a boyfriend.. how nice for you..maybee you two should adopt a child.. At least you are not related.. like your parents...


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jul 31, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> ohh you found your self a boyfriend.. how nice for you..maybee you two should adopt a child.. At least you are not related.. like your parents...


LOL, just wake up from your nap? careful you don't step on one of your leg go's


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 31, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> LOL, just wake up from your nap? careful you don't step on one of your leg go's


you can do better..Let your boyfriend help you.. oh yes you forgot Im poor croatian rusky I cant afford lego... inbreed bastard..


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jul 31, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> you can do better..Let your boyfriend help you.. oh yes you forgot Im poor croatian rusky I cant afford lego... inbreed bastard..


you can't afford good weed either, that is why you're so angry all the time,lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> you can do better..Let your boyfriend help you.. oh yes you forgot Im poor croatian rusky I cant afford lego... inbreed bastard..


Both my parents are dead. They were killed.in car wreck when I was 11. K thanks.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 31, 2017)

boi you have some serious issues.. Why dont you get help?? i didnt say word about your PARENTS.. So WTF?!?


----------

